# Brake bleeding, hose size



## bpfoley (Nov 30, 2000)

What size hose should be used to attach over the bleeder valve so as not to get fluid everywhere? Will standard clear tubing from home depot work (i.e. brake fluid not eat through it)
thanks


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Brake bleeding, hose size (bpfoley)*

Measure the end of the bleeder, use tubing just a little smaller. Plain clear vinyl tubing works fine.


----------



## bpfoley (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Brake bleeding, hose size (greyhare)*

I actually ended up reading through the FAQ (should have done that first- d'oh) and it states 1/4" ID hose- but I will double check the bleeder size. Thanks!


----------

